# Going to get "crop" tested, how much does this usually cost?



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello, a few days ago I posted on this forum about my bird Stewie who was spitting up liquid. 
I already had an appointment for her (today I found out the HE was a SHE) to get her nails clipped. I talked to the vet about my concerns and told me that she does not see enough birds to give me a full diagnosis but told me all that she knew and explained "crop" to me. She gave me a number of a avian near me and I am going to call in tomorrow for a wellness appointment - pretty much to talk about the crop. 
She said I should get them to test her crop.. which I will do. I was just wondering how much does this go for, and is it very stressful for the bird? I just wanted to know to get a feel on what they do.. and if the billing is going to be a pretty hefty sum haha, i need to me ready for this! 

As always, thank you upfront reading this post and if you have any pointers I really appreciate it! 

OH also, I also found out that her ID tag on her foot is irritating her ankle (?) and we need to pry this open. The vet didn't have tools small enough which is another reason why I need to see the birdy doc! has anyones tiel go through this also?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The test is called a crop wash and cytology. They'll put a little tube down her throat into the crop, inject some sterile saline, and then take it back out again to sample. Then they'll look at the sample under a microscope to see whether there are any bad bacteria or parasites in your bird's crop that could explain the vomiting. It's unpleasant, but not terribly painful or traumatic, from my understanding. You should also ask for a gram stain of your bird's feces, to check for bad organisms there. You'll probably pay around $100 for the general appointment, and possibly around $50 for the crop wash and cytology. Keep in mind that's only based on my personal experiences, so it could be more or less in your case. I will say that if you can catch a possible problem early, it will be much, much less expensive than if your bird becomes critically ill and you have to pay for multiple visits and/or hospitalization.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks again Enigma731!! Really really appreciate it!
So give or take $150? >incl the crop.

Also, if they do find something bad.. how do you treat it? She really doesn't like to be handled she loves me but hates me so I dont know if I can orally give her anything :*(

Birds are so fragile (in my opinion compared to bigger pets like cats and dogs) which is probably why they are a little more pricier, poor little things 

She didnt quite enjoy her nail clipping today she had the "brows" come out and everything hissing and fighting which I guess is a 'good' sign seeing as shes alive and kicking -in a way. Im sure she fight retaliate during all these fun things she has heading her way!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

my appointment + crop wash cost about 140 all up. if they find she has a yeast\bacteria infection, the treatment is often oral. just talk to the vet about your concerns and i'm sure they'll help you find something workable.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

You could try calling the place or the vet for the exact amount of money it would cost. I think a lot of people prefer this over having to argue over the amount after the appointment :lol:

If you have to give oral medication you could ask your vet for tips. They could show you how to hold Stewie to give the medication and how to administer it. Or it could just be medicine you put in the water 

I've heard that the ID tags can be irritating to birds. I've also that they're easy for vets to get off. They will come off with one clip with the right tool I think, but the 'tiel has to be restrained while they're doing the cutting. Kiwi never had a bird band so I never had to personally deal with the tags. I wish he had one though since I'm not sure how old he is because of that.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

stewiemom said:


> Thanks again Enigma731!! Really really appreciate it!
> So give or take $150? >incl the crop.
> 
> Also, if they do find something bad.. how do you treat it? She really doesn't like to be handled she loves me but hates me so I dont know if I can orally give her anything :*(
> ...


It would depend on what they found, but most likely oral. If handling is that stressful, you could ask about long-acting injectible meds. The vet could give her a shot that would last a week or so. But again, it would depend on what needed to be treated. If you have to handle and restrain her to treat her, they will show you how to do it. And yes, you are right that birds are fragile and complicated to treat and diagnose, hence the cost. I think $150 is probably a reasonable estimate, assuming they don't decide to do other labs, like bloodwork. 

To give you an example, though, I recently paid about $700 to treat my bird who was critically ill with vomiting and crop stasis. So again, if you think there's a problem, it really pays to catch it early. (Whatever happened with my bird came on extremely fast, so I saw no signs of anything until she was on death's doorstep.)


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I know giving meds orally is preferable because you can better monitor the amount, etc. My tiel however would promptly regurgitate/vomit his meds less than five minutes after I gave them to him. After a couple days of this, the vet decided to give him antibiotics that dissolved in his water. Luckily, Sunny likes to drink water, especially if I fuss over him when he does, and he drank enough of the medicine that it worked. So that is possibly an option too depending on what the problem is. Also, I think vet prices vary be region. I think the $150 is a good estimate though. My vet charges $54 for an appointment and then about $40 for a gram stain. Although he's swabbed my tiel's throat before, I've never had a crop wash done. Let us know how the vet visit goes.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> My vet charges $54 for an appointment and then about $40 for a gram stain.


See, whereas my vet charges $80 for the appointment but nothing separate for a gram stain, which he does standard every time. It all just depends.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW thanks everyone!!! 
the vet (yesterday) and I were talking about Stewie because she is so anti social and told me that some tiels are just grumpy and just prefer to be not touched etc. I also found out apart from the ID tag irritating her foot (she has some scabbing  ) the emery she likse to sit on was rubbing her foot also. My Pooor Stewie  I have the rope and natural wood too but she just prefers it.. maybe its the thickness.. then again the rope is also the pretty much the same thickness... oh dear, i feel so bad!

I will be calling the vet here in a little bit to ask about prices. I live in chicago suburbs and the vets that i go to vary a lot! but this particular one is very close to my house (about 15 minutes rather than 45+) so I would much rather go there than rattle her all the way towards the city and cause her stress... 

the vet yesterday said that they may have to put my bird "under" for a little bit cause it can be dangerous and their legs are so dainty and it could break easy. She likes to rest with one leg up and I just made sure it wasn't the ID leg cause if it was I would feel super bad. Luckily though shes resting on that one and alternating although the non-ID leg is her prefered leg.. do they even have preferred legs to rest on? like right legged 

again thanks so much everyone! )


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

sunnysmom said:


> I know giving meds orally is preferable because you can better monitor the amount, etc. My tiel however would promptly regurgitate/vomit his meds less than five minutes after I gave them to him. After a couple days of this, the vet decided to give him antibiotics that dissolved in his water. Luckily, Sunny likes to drink water, especially if I fuss over him when he does, and he drank enough of the medicine that it worked.


mine likes to drink water and she "sings" right after so I always know if she went to drink some. She hisses bites and attack my hand, it doesnt hurt so I guess its not her being very serious.. but it still isn't very nice of her! I need to invest in some gloves or something if i need to do it orally..


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

stewiemom said:


> mine likes to drink water and she "sings" right after so I always know if she went to drink some. She hisses bites and attack my hand, it doesnt hurt so I guess its not her being very serious.. but it still isn't very nice of her! I need to invest in some gloves or something if i need to do it orally..


If you have to give her oral meds, have the vet teach you how to towel her and control her head. It might feel mean, but if you restrain her properly you won't get bitten and it will be much less stressful for her, I promise. Look at it this way -- you're learning new skills. It might be tough now, but it's an important thing to be able to do if you want to own birds for many years. It won't ever be as hard as the first time again.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

stewiemom said:


> do they even have preferred legs to rest on? like right legged


Parrots are "handed" like humans and have a preferred foot for picking up objects and food. I'm not sure it affects how they sleep, but it could.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

Enigma731 - you are right, I need to know how to do it further down the road. I used to work at a pet shop back when I was in high school and was quite good catching budgies and finches (never had the change with tiels) and my boss said catch them like a "peace!" sign and have their necks between your pointer and middle finger. Now i dont know if this is the proper way to catch budgies.. finches were SO HARD as they dart everywhere and budgies just huddle in the corner. I actually attempted petting my Stewie to see if she hates me today she wasnt going nuts so thats good i guess. She perched for 3 seconds and flew away.. she loves me talking to her so I guess baby steps in regaining trust. 

Cknauf, thanks for the reply! I didn't know they had a somewhat preference.. I assumed as its always her right (majority of the time anyway). she scratches with her right too come to think of it


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The proper way to restrain a 'tiel is with the wings held against the body in your palm and little finger, index finger wrapped around the back of the head, and the pad of your thumb under the lower mandible, in that little indentation where the beak attaches to the head. But it's much easier if you can have someone experienced actually _show_ you how to do this the first few times.  

And just give her time, I'm sure she'll come around. My rescue bird Odette was so terrified of people when I got her that she would start thrashing around, almost having a stress seizure if anyone even walked into the room. Now she's a total cuddlebug. Patience will get you a long, long way with these guys.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I will def ask the vet how to catch and hold her properly.. 
i called the vet by the way, she is only in on tuesdays. Sadly I can't get there this week due to my daughters eye doc appointment (having some tests done  ) and with only one car and my husband having a FT job (& to make matters worse short staffed that he does OT) he can't get off I can't get there that tuesday but possibly the next. She had told me wellness aapt is $40 and sickness apt is $60 +what ever needs to be done. 
I'm so upset right now, I hope she will be okay.. but I know its not a good sign and from what I have read things can go down very quickly. SO heartbroken even though she seems fine as I type this I know that she might be in some pain.. 
All i want to do is hold her close incase she gets worse before then but she doesn't want that.. ouch


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Try to take a deep breath. Would the vet let you drop Stewie off on Tuesday to be seen? It's not ideal, but if you're really worried, that might be a way to get her seen sooner. On the other hand, if she's eating and acting normally, she's probably okay for now. Do you have a gram scale you can use to monitor her weight? It would be a good idea to get one -- if you notice a consistent loss when weighing her first thing in the morning, that's a pretty good indicator that there's a problem.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

Stewie started coughing again... 2 minutes ago. I ran to her, wrapped her up.. She passed away. 
I am so heart broken. 
but she passed away in a towel, in my arms and me cuddling her. I feel horrible. 

thank you for everyones concerns.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, that's terrible, I'm so sorry! I hope you can take comfort in the fact that if it happened that fast, there probably wasn't anything anyone could have done. I'm sure she knows how much you love her. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

Gosh, I can't stop sobbing! Im hiding away from my daughter (shes still 2) who doesn't understand obviously. I just dug her a little grave, and found a little box and will put her treats and her fave snuggie toy (well part of - non metal parts). I will simply have to tell her "Stewie went to work" cause heaven wont quite work just yet. 
I caught her before she fell off, and she was gasping. I had a little box with tshirts to comfort her in and as i eased her down she closed her eyes and went. I think it is as nicely as could of gone.. atleast it wasnt in the middle of the night when nobody was up and she was panting alone and fell hard on the cage floor. Im a wreck but atleast she had few snacks before she left, and shes on her way to birdy heaven. I just got a whole bunch of treats for her today as wel.. i will give them to my neighbor who has a few tiels. Thanks everyone... GOD this hurts. <3 love you "wee-wee"


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know it hurts, believe me. It sounds to me like you did everything you could with the time, knowledge, and resources available to you. Unfortunately our birds are terribly fragile and sometimes our best isn't enough. But I think it's clear that Stewie was very lucky to have a birdie mom as loving as you.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> I know it hurts, believe me. It sounds to me like you did everything you could with the time, knowledge, and resources available to you. Unfortunately our birds are terribly fragile and sometimes our best isn't enough. But I think it's clear that Stewie was very lucky to have a birdie mom as loving as you.


oh wow, jerked a big big tear! It's raining here in chicago.. makes a nice soothing funeral for my birdy although it wil be just me attending. 
Thank you for your words, hit home appropriately


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, your story hit home with me because I just spent a week tube feeding my vomiting bird. You're definitely in my thoughts.

I'm sorry that this happened with your first bird, but I hope someday when you're ready, you might consider another. It's clear to me you are a great bird person.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

Enigma731, thank you.. 
i am still upset. I burried her with her toy and some treats the box i found didn't git her well without folding her tail.. so i just wrapped her in a towel and buried her. She looked pale  but was sleeping.. 
I am considering birds in the future, perhaps something smaller for now with not much of a character because I am a little bit traumatized for now.. maybe when my daughter is older I will get another tiel cause they are beautiful. She was so pretty.. even the permanent bald spot was pretty  I just had this feeling she was going to 'go' today. I actually called my husband right before her coughing and said "I think stewie may not make tonight.." and ten minutes later she was in my hands wrapped up panting. I am really glad i was here for her though.. I would be even worse if it happened tonight and I uncovered her with her laying on the floor.. thanks


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

oh no... I am so sorry to hear that Stewie passed away!  I can't believe this happened.

Stewie loved you a lot. At least she got to spend her time and last moments with you. 

Fly free little one..


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> oh no... I am so sorry to hear that Stewie passed away!  I can't believe this happened.
> 
> Stewie loved you a lot. At least she got to spend her time and last moments with you.
> 
> Fly free little one..


thank you, it was sad.. she has this favorite perch that came with a toy its like a ring. she almost fell through it and she had her wings spread so she didn't the split second before i scooped her from underneath. 
i am still teary. i miss her already. her cage is empty in my living room and it hurts to look at it with the toys i couldnt bury with her. my brother had budgies from a little baby and he had to feed it vitamins daily. well the vitamins he was giving this particular chick discontinued and he passed away from not getting it (my brother called everywhere for it and was unsuccessful) he told me he couldn't get another bird for a long time after that, well not a budgie anyway. so i feel his pain now, its devastating but it would of been selfish for me to keep her after this episode. 

I feel a lot better writing about it on here, it helps me heal a little each time. i do still have a lump in my throat.. tonight i will have to disinfect her cage from all the sticky stuff  miss youu


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm so sorry! rip Stewie


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

My heart goes out to you stewiemom. I have this theory that when we lose a birdie friend they go up to be with God, and he lets them sit on his shoulder.

Last year I lost a beautiful little budgie named Larry; he just passed away suddenly. He had a broken wing when I got him, and the breeder didn't want to sell him to me as , in her words "He's not perfect". My reply was, "Neither am I", so she let me have him.

He could never fly, but had the most loving nature imaginable, and he was the perfect companion. After his death I cried for weeks, and still do each time I think of him, in fact the tears are streaming down my face trying to type this.

I vowed that I'd never have another bird, as I couldn't bear the pain of losing them, but time does heal all wounds, and knowing that Larry now sits on God's shoulder, and God healed his broken wing, is a great comfort. There's not a day goes by that I don't think of him as I have his photo on my computer screen as my screen saver.

I now have two more budgies and a beautiful little tiel, and I just know that Larry would be happy knowing that I'm sharing the love I have in my heart with other feathered friends.

You'll never forget Stewie, but at least she's not suffering, and that should be of some comfort to you.

RIP little Stewie. :angel:


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

TEARS again.. My daughter (shes 2) just woke up from her nap not too long ago and realized she wasn't there. She just asked me where is wee-wee? 

"Where are you wee? I can't see you... where are you?" and shes on her tippy toes looking into the cage. I told her shes at work with daddy.. and she told me she was sad. THOUGH i know its not going to affect her in such a way as it has me but still.. its painful. But Stewie would be happy that she was loved by a 2 year old too.. even my husband "talked" to her briefly today when he never ever ever does (to him he was 'just a bird'). 

i see her little grave outside.. my neighbor saw my digging in the rain he asked me "what are you doing" he must of thought i was a little crazy cause im sobbing holding Stew wrapped up "My birdie died... " 

thank you everyone.. I am sure she feels your love too


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss  R.I.P. Stewie.

I know what you mean with the neighbors thinking you're crazy. I lost my bird Clyde last month, and now I can't mow the lawn without stopping and kneeling by her grave and usually wind up crying. It must look odd to see a big guy like myself like that, but they don't get it.

It does get a little easier, and hopefully one day you can find it in you to share your love again to a feathered friend in need.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

My husband is hurting because my daughter is hurting (well of course he cares about me too - i hope!) and shes moping around looking for her.. so hes trying to talk me into buying some finches.. 
Not sure, I am just so devastated. 
My neighbor on the other side saw me red eyed and asked me whats wrong, she knows how big I am with animals and i just broke down. well her son came by with her and gave me a big big hug. 

I am so sorry mikec2003 for your loss too.. it is not easy. And Stewie is under a big big tree.. I am just hoping i buried her deep enough... I might just put my fire pit ash thing over it so the cats dont get to her.
This is the first pet after i grew up (i have my cat and dog at my parents house and my cat is going on 14 and my dog 11 they are still alive and kicking) that I have lost.. and its hitting me like a huge bus! I know it will get easier.. I usually have her well covered and hear her beak grinding now but ... nothing.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I planted a tree in the memory of my pet and buried him with a few of his tank rocks.. He was a fish with a huge personality. I had him for seven years and he passed away after a year-long struggle with his disease. It was heartbreaking to see him wither away like that after trying every cure. I know takes a long time to heal from this and lots of love and support are needed. I know other people are like 'it's just a bird' or 'it's just a fish' but they're much more than that to us. Some people don't understand the bond you have with them. 

I don't know if you feel like poetry right now, but this is one that has helped me. I thought I would put the link down so you can read it now or later on. ...

https://after.me.uk/resources/bereavement/poetry/when_god_saw_you_getting_tired


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

That poem is beautiful...thanks for the link.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know this is tough for your whole family, but I really wouldn't let your daughter rush you into getting finches. That's not fair to you, her, or the finches if they're just there to try and fill a void, you know? Give it some time, wait until you're ready, and then think about what you want to do. This is a lesson your daughter will need to learn too. 

While we're on the topic of poetry, here's something that I personally love:
http://featheredangels.wordpress.com/quotes-and-sayings/the-love-i-left-behind/


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

I am now finished with a late dinner (didnt feel like eating much) and my daughter is sleeping.. and the cage is waiting to be disinfected, and theres a lot of sticky goo she threw up. So sad.. still jerking a tear here and there. 
i just read the poem (mid writing this) and i burst out crying - first line. 
It is very touching and it is exactly true. There is no point looking back at what I should of done, or how I would of done things differently I know.. she's sleeping now and is not in any pain. That is what is most important to me but I am feeling selfish and I still want to hear her beak grinding. She is with all of the other birdies that have passed away.. im sure shes resting and eating well now.

I am sorry for your loss of your pet, it is what everyone who has a pet eventually goes through.. but I guess to us its more than a pet its really a companion and a family member. I dont care that she had wings for hands and a beak for a mouth and hissed at me but she saw me as part of her flock.. shed yell scream and carry on until I walked into the room. I could hear here while i shower upstairs.. I am blessed to have had such a tiel like her. She may not have been the most affectionate little girl but thats OK cause that was her charm. I love her. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> I know this is tough for your whole family, but I really wouldn't let your daughter rush you into getting finches. That's not fair to you, her, or the finches if they're just there to try and fill a void, you know? Give it some time, wait until you're ready, and then think about what you want to do. This is a lesson your daughter will need to learn too.
> 
> While we're on the topic of poetry, here's something that I personally love:
> http://featheredangels.wordpress.com/quotes-and-sayings/the-love-i-left-behind/


Wise words enigma731, and wise words in the poem you linked; it made me cry.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> I know this is tough for your whole family, but I really wouldn't let your daughter rush you into getting finches. That's not fair to you, her, or the finches if they're just there to try and fill a void, you know? Give it some time, wait until you're ready, and then think about what you want to do. This is a lesson your daughter will need to learn too.
> 
> While we're on the topic of poetry, here's something that I personally love:
> http://featheredangels.wordpress.com/quotes-and-sayings/the-love-i-left-behind/


I didnt see this, thank you! 
it's really my husband who wnats to fill her little hole in her heart. I will talk to him about it when I see him tomorrow (he will be home very late). 
I've been so upset since 4pm and crying on and off my head is banging.. OUCH! Stewie is probably shaking her head..  maybe ill drink and sing just like she did.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sending you lots and lots of hugs. Please be sure to take care of yourself, okay?


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

I will thank you enigma731. 
I just cleaned out her cage, and put it away in the garage. I wiped down the wall that she was against and all of the little specks. Poor Stewie. 
What an exhausting day! I got her some nutriberries for her to try as I heard wonderful things about them and she loved them.. sadly it was the last food she had. but i think it would of been her fav after those fatty honey sticks.
I miss her don't know how it will be tomorrow morning when i always uncover her.. and I hope my daughter isn't looking for her all day tomorrow.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I've always loved that poem, glad I could share it with you. 
enigma thank you for sharing yours too. It brought a tear to my eye.

You're right they are our family members, our feathered kids. I bet that stewie really loved that you went out and got that treat special for her. She knew how much her mom cared for her and knows how much you still do. 

To me, cleaning up is the hardest part... 

My best wishes to you and your family, I bet stewie is watching over you.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

I put a whole bunch of the nutriberries and other little nibbles for her in the grave... she liked them a lot  after i read what you wrote I am happy that I did get that for her. 
Imagine if all those seed things sprouted. I just laughed, cause it would be a big big mess in the backyard!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

That would be too funny if they did sprout!! :lol:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no. I just saw this. I'm so sorrry. It is scary how fast things can happen. I'm sure stewie knew how much she was loved. RIP little Stewie. Hugs to you.


----------



## stewiemom (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I tried to reply back but it gave me an error. I have since Stewie passed away been upset here and there.. especially when i look at her food container and her bag of food with a lutino picture  but i am feeling better and just happy that she was mine and not anyone elses. I appreciated her little screeches that probably drove other family members crazy  i miss her and I will always miss you. 
I really appreciate all the help, concerns and messages of hope and the lovely poems. She was a beautiful bird. I love her so much.. thank you for the kind words. She is in good hands now with fellow tiels and other pretty birds.


----------

